# Fluval Edge 12G substrate



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello,
Gonna set up my Edge sometime soon, was wondering how much of a difference there is between the Stratum plant and shrimp there is. 
Has anyone mixed the two together?
Planning to keep some Shrimp/cardinals in there or some pea puffers as another option.
And I think it's been said here before that the place to get it is at King Ed's.
TIA


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have 4 pea puffers in our 12G edge tank. no heater, eco complete with hygro and crypt parva. they are doing very well in my tank


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Shrimp and stratum are essentially the same thing. In different packaging


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

The only difference I ever saw with both substrate is that the shrimp has a smaller substrate size then the plants. (the gravels are smaller in shrimp one)


----------

